
Advice for New Managers and AMA with Aaron Epstein of Creative Market - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/10/advice-for-new-managers/
======
aepstein
Hey HN! Aaron here. I hope you find this post helpful, and happy to answer any
questions!

~~~
mallahan
Thanks for this. Very concise and covers a the important stuff. I've shared it
with my team and asked them to let me know if I'm not delivering or could
approve on any of the points you cover.

